# UK Trees



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 26, 2008)

Trees are being chopped down right and left in the UK. Tolkien is no doubt spinning in his grave...

Barley


----------



## Sidhe (Apr 27, 2008)

It's not all doom and gloom our towns and cities are in fact 50% greener than they were 50 years ago, however that is being turned around by stupid councils and ignorant residents who complain about nature encroaching on their city.  If only the trees were as they were in Fangorn Forest or the Old Forest, that'd silence there complaints.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't think it's about how the trees make the landscape pretty, but rather a fundamental respect for all life, that Tolkien very much embraced. 

I agree with Barley (amazing how this seems to be happening more and more these days!), Tolkien would be rolling in his grave!


----------

